# After summit, Trump announces halt to US-S. Korea ‘war games’



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

After summit, Trump announces halt to US-S. Korea 'war games'







1 HR

Watch: First remarks between President Trump, Kim Jong Un 
WCVB


READ: Full text of Trump-Kim signed statement 
CNN


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Let's just hope that Kim isn't playing games and will suddenly change his mind. We've seen THAT kind of game before, haven't we?


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Why would give up the only advantage he has? It worked great for him ... better then anything else ever!


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

If Obabma or Hillary would have negotiated this deal either of them would have been anointed saints and praised as the savior of the world. Because it's Trump the media is critical of and nothing but negative. I am not naive enough to think this will end our problems with NK, but it's a start. Trump deserves the Noble Prize for this more than what Obama was aware the prize for, which I still have no idea what they was.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Truck said:


> If Obabma or Hillary would have negotiated this deal either of them would have been anointed saints and praised as the savior of the world. Because it's Trump the media is critical of and nothing but negative. I am not naive enough to think this will end our problems with NK, but it's a start. Trump deserves the Noble Prize for this more than what Obama was aware the prize for, which I still have no idea what they was.


+1
Wow really? So he chose to call joint exercises by the term war games? Is that all they got? Media fueled BS is why this country can't move forward!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Any mods tell me why I no longer have permission to upload files?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Any mods tell me why I no longer have permission to upload files?


Are you using Tapatalk or the website on a computer? I'll look into it later tonight; something may have been messed up by a software upgrade.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Truck said:


> If Obabma or Hillary would have negotiated this deal either of them would have been anointed saints and praised as the savior of the world. Because it's Trump the media is critical of and nothing but negative. I am not naive enough to think this will end our problems with NK, but it's a start. Trump deserves the Noble Prize for this more than what Obama was aware the prize for, which I still have no idea what they was.


If I remember correctly he got it for not being Bush. It's disgusting how much these people hate him for no other reason than he has the audacity to challenge the political elite and put the best interests of the US first.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

HistoryHound said:


> If I remember correctly he got it for not being Bush. It's disgusting how much these people hate him for no other reason than he has the audacity to challenge the political elite and put the best interests of the US first.


Pretty much my viewpoint in a nutshell.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The world is waiting for THIS......


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Goose said:


> Are you using Tapatalk or the website on a computer? I'll look into it later tonight; something may have been messed up by a software upgrade.


Same here! can't post pics ect.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry, been busy AF. Will do my best to look at the attachment problem tonight and open a ticket with the management company.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Ticket opened, sorry for the delay. Will let everyone know when I hear back.


----------

